# new cat not eating! What should I do???



## choochoo (May 9, 2008)

I'm starting a new thread on this as to avoid the clutter of the past thread, when should I start to worry about new cat???, which has some history if you'd like it. Adopted a new cat on Thursday afternoon and cat is constantly hiding and isn't eating. He has peed a couple times so he must be finding his water which is right next to the food bowl. Last night I put tuna on top of his dry food and this morning it's still there. Treats left around his safe room which he's currently closed in are still there as well and he just hides behind the washer. It's been 4 days now!!!! I know I worry too much about this stuff but I'm getting seriously concerned about him not eating! Any advice would be very much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You could give him some Nutracal. However, after 4 days with no food, I'd be very concerned also. I'd call the vet. I hope this problem soon gets resolved.


----------



## choochoo (May 9, 2008)

I opened the safe room door to let him do as he wants to reduce stress as much as possible. He's way back behind the washer/dryer and hasn't come out since I opened the door so I couldn't even get him out now if I wanted to. Never used Nutracal and not sure how it works or how I'd even get it to him or get him to eat it if he won't eat treats or tuna. I picked up a can of wet cat food so he's got dry food of two different kinds, tuna and wet veal in gravy. Whatever it is he likes to eat should be accessible to him...can't think of anything I've left out.

I'd hate to have to take him to the vet. He was very playful/friendly in the shelter and seemed freaked out after being in the carrier and car. I'm hoping to avoid doing this again so he can just get accustomed to his new environment without any added stress.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Really wish I could think of something. Im not sure how long he can go without food, some of the experts here will know. I've heard several times that a couple of days without liquid is very dangerous, so that would be worse. If you dont get any good answers here, maybe you should just phone the vet and listen to their suggestions?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think it's necessary for him to get food and liquids. I would get a can of pate', thin it a bit with water, and feed him with a syringe. You'll probably need help catching him and holding him. A towel would help. Nutracal is a get that you can put on his upper lip. He'll lick it off. It has calories and vitamins both. Good luck. He won't like being held or force fed, of course, but it's important.


----------



## Chieftain (Jul 1, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is to leave the water and food out to him (some fresh one) and just leave him alone. Go to a different room or a different area so he doesn't feel watched. If he feels like he's alone in the area maybe he will eat?

He might feel threatened because it is a new place. The freaking out in the car and carrier is completely normal the first time, I went through it with my new cat and now that he's here he's much calmer around it.

I hope you have luck with your cat. If leaving kitty in peace to see if he'll eat won't work maybe try some different flavored/textured foods? Maybe only put out a little in case he doesn't eat it, it doesn't go to waste. Maybe try some chicken? You could get some to make for yourself and just rip a few pieces off and place them near him and just leave them there for him.

I would try asking the vet for some advice like others have said. Could also just be that the cat is scared if he's drinking.

Good luck


----------



## choochoo (May 9, 2008)

I talked with the behavior help line at the local humane society...online chat behavior help...how awesome is that! Anyways, they said don't worry about it. He has peed 3 times, and there's some poo in the box so he must be grazing. They recommended leaving him in the safe room until he's out and about in there and not hiding any longer. Said it may be a few weeks. His water bowl was noticably lower so I topped it off and will keep watching that and the food. I took the tuna off the top of the one food bowl as I'm not sure how long tuna is good at room temp. Still have some in the fridge so I may put more out after awhile. So we've got 2 types of dry food, a bunch of different varieties of treats scattered around and that wet food. Anyone know how long the wet, canned food is good at room temp? I've never used this stuff before as my past cats all loved dry food. I'm going to stop going in there all the time checking and just let him be. Maybe just a couple times a day to monitor food, water and clean the box. The behavior help line didn't seem to concerned so I'm not freaking out anymore...think I was more freaked out than he is! Anyways, thank you all very much for your help and input and wish us luck! I'll keep you updated...


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

I hadn't even done a safe room really with oliver. but he was a kitten. i put fluffy things in each room, let him choose where he liked and stay there. I left the door open and would go in and sit next to him for a while, read, play with toys to get his attention. then I'd leave him. Eventually he left the room to find food. Then he decided to go sniff out what we were doing and sit behind our heads on the sofa. One thing I did was ever time he seemed to be "searching" to go potty I'd go and place him on the litter box. took one try and he figured it out. But I gave him as much space as possible with the occasional visit. Took 3 days before he decided that we were cool and harassing our feet as we walked by would be the best entertainment.

one thing to try with the food and water is to "take a bite" yourself then put it down. My cat wont drink out of his waterbowl unless I do it. (otherwise he goes for my cups or toilets...oh yeah he will drink outta the toilet but not a nice fresh water bowl...*rolls eyes*)


----------

